# Wonder Mill Jr Deluxe question



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

On LazyDaizy's thread before I learned about this mill, and now I'm very close to buying it, hoping to get a good price on cyber monday, I would check stores tomorrow for black friday but I havent got any idea who would carry this in a store???

Anyway, my question is... do ALL models of the Jr Deluxe have the drill bit attachment to let you use a power drill to crank the grinder wheels? When I look at the sellers on amazon and ebay, some list that it has the drill feature and some do not, which leads me to think possibly this was a design feature added in the last year or two and maybe the ones that dont list it are older stock they havent sold yet?

Thanks!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Mine didn't come with a drill attachment but I made one and tried it out.

It shook the shelf I had it attached to almost to pieces and slung grain all over the kitchen. It also was pretty rough on the drill, heated it up quite a bit.

IMO, dont mess with the drill attachment, if you want to power it, get the pulley and find a 1/2 to 1 hp blower motor and do it that way. They say that the drill attachment won't void the warranty and powering it with the motor will but I think the the drill is rougher on the mill. I dont have the conversion kit yet but have seen one that does have it and it seemed to run smooth and grind well.



Dakine said:


> On LazyDaizy's thread before I learned about this mill, and now I'm very close to buying it, hoping to get a good price on cyber monday, I would check stores tomorrow for black friday but I havent got any idea who would carry this in a store???
> 
> Anyway, my question is... do ALL models of the Jr Deluxe have the drill bit attachment to let you use a power drill to crank the grinder wheels? When I look at the sellers on amazon and ebay, some list that it has the drill feature and some do not, which leads me to think possibly this was a design feature added in the last year or two and maybe the ones that dont list it are older stock they havent sold yet?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

yeah, that actually might answer my question! it sounds like if they dont advertise it, it doesnt exist as part of that product!

I'll be sure to ONLY BUY one that comes configured that way! 


Thanks!


----------

